# Where do you keep your gun?



## 223HollowPoint (Apr 24, 2006)

I keep my beretta under my *pillow* when I sleep. My wife thinks I'm nuts. I have a small gun safe, but I'm an empty nester, no kids around. I tell her its more commmon than she thinks. :smt102 Where do you keep your pistol?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The majority of my guns are locked up. My carry gun goes from my hip to the drawer in my nightstand. (no kids running around either)


----------



## RugerDog (May 14, 2006)

I keep my house gun in a safe on the nightstand. Too many grandkids running around to leave it unlocked.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> The majority of my guns are locked up. My carry gun goes from my hip to the drawer in my nightstand. (no kids running around either)


Same for me...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Only one gun in the house right now. It's either on me, in a lock box under the bed at night, or in the safe.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

jwkimber 45 says, "The majority of my guns are locked up. My carry gun goes from my hip to the drawer in my nightstand. (no kids running around either)"



js said:


> Same for me...


Same here.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Ever seen the bed holster??*

Mine goes from my hip to there at nite:mrgreen: No kids at home, no grandkids, yet.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

All my guns stay in a Safe except my CCW. It goes on with my clothes in the morning and off with my clothes, and on the Bookcase headboard at night.


----------



## masa061902 (May 30, 2006)

same, keep mine under the bed too. (kimber) no kids runnin around.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have mine under my bed in plastic tubs. I will spring the cash for a safe some day


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

All mine in the safe save one, that goes on the nightstand.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

:draw: Keep mine in the 'fridge, so it will be nice and fresh when I need it :draw:


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

All my long guns and all my pistols except 2 are in my big safe, I keep one on my computer desk in a coded pistol safe, and another on my nightstand in a fingerprint safe. 

(I have a 1year old & a 2 year old so everything is locked up)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine is either in a IWB holster or ON the nightstand.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Where are my guns...*

Most long guns, pistols, knifes etc...are in a large safe. But just incase we have 2 9mm's in a bedside safe. One 45acp in my jeep.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My Sig stays in the drawer of my bed side table at night and is carried all day. I'd shoot myself if it was under my pillow, I move around too much (I'm a wall puncher). My Bersa and my Smith, for the most part, remain in a metal carry case in, of all places, my bathroom.


----------



## Cougar7464 (Jun 1, 2006)

For me, it depends on where I am. If I'm at my apartment at school, I put my Cougar 8040 under my pillow (I keep it as close as possible because I have a glass door leading to my porch which is usually open because of the heat at night). When I'm in my basement room at my mother's house it's next to the bed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

My Security Six and NAA mini revolver as well as all forms of ammo (excluding pellets) are kept locked in my parent's room. No questions asked. My little brother and I's long guns are in my room on a gun rack and standing up in the corner.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Kids are all grown so there scattered about never out of
arms reach.


----------



## TWilliams (Jul 5, 2006)

Like most others I keep my CCW in my top drawer when it's not on my side. I also keep another in the same drawer all the time for my wife when I'm not home. My others stay in the safe.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*My Gun..*

Of a day it's on my hip, at night under my pillow. Can't worry about the kids they got there own.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Not A Sleep walker!*

My 9mm stays within arms reach most of the time I'm home and it moves to the top of my nightstand when I go to bed. I also have a S & W 686 357 concealed in a sliding nightstand top. My wife has her 9mm on her nightstand. Our guns are either always loaded or handeled as if loaded.

I hear that Jack Bauer sleeps with a pillow under his gun but haven't tried that yet.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> I hear that Jack Bauer sleeps with a pillow under his gun but haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> I hear that Jack Bauer sleeps with a pillow under his gun but haven't tried that yet.


I like that one :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

my pistol is where i am the a 12 ga. beside the bed the rest are in a vault


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'd dang sure want to call ahead before I came to visit any of you guys!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I'd dang sure want to call ahead before I came to visit any of you guys!


Send cash first, then call.:smt068


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

No children at home so my Beretta 8045F is under my pillow and the wifes Beretta 3032 is on her nightstand. When I leave the house either my 84FS or my BDA .380 is IWB.


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

There's one on every room, hidden of course. Shotgun under the bed and AK's and M-4's in the safe. Empty nest.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I'd dang sure want to call ahead before I came to visit any of you guys!


i'll be alerted 750 feet before you get to yhe house. and see clearly at 500 feet the you come around the last curve to the house


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

My primary carry gun (sig p220) stays about 3 ft away from my bed under a sofa cushion. Other guns stay in a safe in my closet.


----------

